# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  HCM_  Gia công khắc cắt hàn laser chính xác trên mọi loại vật liệu

## tuananhlaser

*KHẮC CẮT HÀN LASER trên mọi loại vật liệu và kích thước
*Bên mình chuyên nhận gia công: 

Khắc laser chính xác trên kim loại (đồng, nhôm, sắt thép, …) và phi kim loại (nhựa, cao su, gỗ, giấy, thủy tinh…).Khắc laser nghệ thuật trên quà lưu niệm, kỷ niệm chương, bút, móc khóa, võ điện thoại, usb… trên các loại vật liệu như nhựa, cao su, gỗ, thủy tinh…Khắc laser làm khuôn mẫu, khuôn dập, khắc dấu cao su…Khắc trên nữ trang (nhẫn, vòng,…) tất cả các loại vật liệu như: vàng, bạc, đồng, inox…cắt laser inox, gỗ, mica theo yêu cầu khách hàngcắt logo hoa văn trên gỗ dùng trong trang trí nội thấtHàn khuôn mẫu, nữ trang dùng công nghệ laser cho ra mối hàn nhỏ, đẹp, chính xác…Nhận làm mô hình như: nhà, thuyền,… bằng gỗ, plastic,…Gia công CNC bảng hiệu cho các công ty, nhà hàng, khách sạn…Ăn mòn kim loại trên các loại vật liệu như: alu, đồng sắt, thép…Dịch vụ cắt dây CNC, phay CNC chính xác,Nhận làm khuôn mẫu chính xác giá cạnh tranh.

Bên cạnh đó bên mình cũng chuyên cung cấp các dòng máy khắc, cắt, hàn laser nhiều chủng loại của các hãng nổi tiếng đặt biệt là HGLASER. 
Với sự uy tín, chất lượng và chuyên nghiệp bên mình tin sẽ đáp ứng được nhu cầu của mọi người
Trân trọng
Liên hệ:
*Di động:    0965 037 949_ Mr. Tuấn Anh*
Mail:         tuananh@phuanhminh.com
Địa chỉ : Số 46, Đường số 2, P. Phước Long B, Quận 9, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Phone:      (+84)8 66784165
website:    http://www.phuanhminh.com
Mọi người có thể truy cập vào site: https://tuananhphuanhminh.wordpress.com/ để biết thêm các dịch vụ và hình ảnh sản phẩm của bên mình.
Cám ơn đã theo dõi

----------


## tuananhlaser



----------


## Ng Quy

sắp cần đến dv này, đánh dấu để sau này tìm lại.

----------


## hauca90

Chào bạn, mình đang cần gia công một khối hình chữ Z như hình vẽ.
Chất liệu có thể bằng nhôm hoặc inox.
Không biết bên bạn có nhận gia công sản phẩm như thế này không?

----------


## newlyperfume

Gia công cắt laser, cắt kim loại bằng laser, cắt inox bằng laser,... và phi kim là hình thức phổ biến đang được ứng dụng rộng rãi trong ngành gia công cơ khí. SONATECH là doanh nghiệp có vốn đầu tư 100% Việt Nam với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm cùng đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật lâu năm. Tự hào đem lại cho bạn những sản phẩm chất lượng nhất!

Xem ngay dịch vụ gia công cắt laser của chúng tôi tại: http://sonatech.vn/vn/gia-cong-cat-laser.html

----------

